# What happens to 2011 TDI w/o AdBlue?



## morecarl (Feb 10, 2011)

What happens to the new 2011 TDIs if the AdBlue urea fluid runs out? Does it not start like the BMWs or does it behave differently than normal (e.g. lower power mode)?

And if the behavior is undesirable, can it be "fixed" (e.g. VAG-COM)?


----------



## wensteph (Jun 1, 2010)

It doesn't start, but not without plenty of warning.

I just can't see how this could be a problem for anyone. The stuff is readily available and not much more expensive ($5.99 gallon at NAPA) than windshield washer fluid and just as easy to put in. The tank is 4+ gallons which is touted to give a 10,000 mile AdBlue range. The fluid level on a full tank is readily visible in the tank opening.

This is a pretty good search engine for supply, but with all the newer big trucks requiring AdBlue most of the truck stops have it. 

http://www.discoverdef.com/


----------



## larryV (Apr 5, 2001)

If one is too cheap or lazy to top-off their own AdBlue tank, will the dealer do it at no charge as part of the 3-year/36k mile free maintenance benefit, like what BMW dealers do for their diesel customers?


----------



## jpsjr (May 8, 2002)

Yes Larry, they do refill that when it is being serviced. I change my oil every 5,000 miles instead of the 10,000 miles and they don't charge for the adblue refill.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

jpsjr said:


> Yes Larry, they do refill that when it is being serviced. I change my oil every 5,000 miles instead of the 10,000 miles and they don't charge for the adblue refill.


Why are you changing your oil every 5K when you don't need to? That is wasting money imo. I did the manual recommendation for my 04 at 10K and never had an issue, I am doing it with my 2010 and expect no issue either. 

The adblue is covered in the 3 yr / 36K mile warranty, after that you are on your own and it really is not hard to do by yourself.


----------



## wensteph (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeti35 said:


> it really is not hard to do by yourself.


Unscrew cap with bare hand, pour in AdBlue and screw cap back on finger tight. Did I miss a step? 



jpsjr, do what makes you comfortable, but there are many anecdotes and UOAs that show the new oils and lower ULSD engine contaminates do indeed make for extended service intervals. There are enough oil geeks on TDIClub and BITOG that have convinced me to give it a shot. My plan is to go the 10K with an analysis at 5K to see how things are going. I'll refill with Fuchs 507 and let the dealer do the labor. Times have changed, but my dislike for Castrol remains eternal.


----------



## morecarl (Feb 10, 2011)

wensteph said:


> Unscrew cap with bare hand, pour in AdBlue and screw cap back on finger tight. Did I miss a step?


Where is the tank? Easy to get to? 

(I don't have my TDI yet so I can't check or read the manual).


----------



## larryV (Apr 5, 2001)

morecarl said:


> Where is the tank? Easy to get to?
> 
> (I don't have my TDI yet so I can't check or read the manual).


Under the trunk lid, accessible by removing the inflatable spare... or as some have reported, you don't even need to remove the spare to access the cap, though it may be tricky.


----------



## jpsjr (May 8, 2002)

wensteph and yeti I packed 311,000 miles on my 2005 Touareg TDI and other than some electrical gremlins I had zero issues. I know time has changed, maybe I will look into going every 10,000 miles instead. I will try that website and get some info, what oil do most guys use here for there TDI? Thanks for the info, I don't take things personal, I always welcome advice.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

For me it is whatever oil the dealer puts in. I don't have the time to be bothered with doing oil changes myself.


----------



## wensteph (Jun 1, 2010)

morecarl said:


> Where is the tank? Easy to get to?
> 
> (I don't have my TDI yet so I can't check or read the manual).


The red spokes are the inflatable spare. There is a flat rubber plug that covers this hole. Pull that up and unscrew the cap. If you have small hands you can probably do it without pulling the spare, but to me it is easier to pull the spare.


----------



## wensteph (Jun 1, 2010)

jpsjr said:


> , what oil do most guys use here for there TDI?


Of the 507.00 oils, from the posts I've read, most of the people that post about such things use Mobil 1 ESP 5W-30 that's available at Pep Boys rather than the dealer supplied Castrol. Some of the trusted posters on TDIClub and BITOG are of the opinion diesels do better with a 5W-40 and recommend Mobil 1 ESP Formula M which is also a low SAP oil. That oil is approved for the MB equivalent (MB229.51) of VW's 507.00, but would not meet VW's warranty specs due to weight. 

There are probably only five *approved* 507.00 oils available in the US; the dealer Castrol, Mobil 1 ESP from Pep Boys, Motul Specific 507, Fuchs Titan GT 507 and Total Quartz Ineo all available from some boutique parts houses. I put approved in bold because Amsoil, etc claim to meet the specs, but have't been actually tested. 

Don't anyone flame me on the above; these are just my observations from reading lots of stuff about oil.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

Looks like you have a nicer spare wheel then the previous gen Tregs. We have to pull ours out to get to the plug.


----------



## wensteph (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeti35 said:


> Likes like you have a nicer spare wheel then the previous gen Tregs. We have to pull ours out to get to the plug.


It's a really nice 10 spoke aluminum wheel.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

wensteph said:


> Of the 507.00 oils, from the posts I've read, most of the people that post about such things use Mobil 1 ESP 5W-30 that's available at Pep Boys rather than the dealer supplied Castrol. Some of the trusted posters on TDIClub and BITOG are of the opinion diesels do better with a 5W-40 and recommend Mobil 1 ESP Formula M which is also a low SAP oil. That oil is approved for the MB equivalent (MB229.51) of VW's 507.00, but would not meet VW's warranty specs due to weight.
> 
> There are probably only five *approved* 507.00 oils available in the US; the dealer Castrol, Mobil 1 ESP from Pep Boys, Motul Specific 507, Fuchs Titan GT 507 and Total Quartz Ineo all available from some boutique parts houses. I put approved in bold because Amsoil, etc claim to meet the specs, but have't been actually tested.
> 
> Don't anyone flame me on the above; these are just my observations from reading lots of stuff about oil.


Honestly - i've followed all the oil analysis stuff as well and IMHO - if you use any one of the approved oils and a good oem filter - and change your oil on at or before the recommended intervals - you'll have no problem. No oil is going to make your car last 100k miles longer. Hell most people don't keep their car for 100k miles anymore. 

Not sure if any of you are familiar with cam follower wear issues on the 2.0T - in particular the early 2005.5 like my old B7 A4 and 2006 models were reporting lots of failures of the follower which damaged the cam and the High Pressure Fuel Pump. Not to mention the issues with FSI and fuel dilution of oil.

Lots of discussion about using this oil was better than that and VAG finally changed the hardening process on the cam and follower. I had an original A cam and follower which were supposedly the worst of the bunch - 130k miles later - and the cam and follower were fine when I checked them. I did nothing but change the oil at the dealer with 5/40 Castrol 502 syn during the free services and on my own every 5k with the same oil. Everyone swore that the Castrol I was using was was crap. ACTUAL results showed otherwise.

I'll be taking advantage of the free services using Castrol Syn 507 in my TDI while I can. I'll more than likely keep using it afterwards since I can pick it up at the dealer when I buy my oem filter.


----------

